
Cubelets: modular, affordable robotics for kids and students - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/cubelets.ars
======
catshirt
for those interested, union square's bug labs [1] is very similar but insanely
more expensive. likely a very different audience. the cubelets are $300 for 20
blocks, whereas the bug labs starter kit is $1500, for 7 modules and the base.

i've wanted a bug kit for a while but couldn't justify the price, the cubelets
look awesome and $300 for 20 of them seems completely fair. looks like fun.

of course, hardware and robotics are absolutely not my forte, so i might be
making an awful comparison.

<http://www.buglabs.net>

